# the new 220 aquascaping!!



## dodgefreak8 (Jul 26, 2006)

Just wanted to update my 220 and show off the new scaping. I chose to go with the 4 types of fern, windelov, undulata, phillipine, and narrow leaf. The reason is this is low tech and ferns are the only lower light plant that grows well in this tank without getting covered in BBA and diatom algea. Let em know what you all think


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Nice looking wood. It should be a great looking tank once everything fills out. What creature belongs to the spotted tail in the last picture?


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Absolutely awesome. Simple, easy to maintain and compliments that pretty arrow very nicely.

Got any more pics of the creatures?


----------



## dodgefreak8 (Jul 26, 2006)

thanks guys, here ya go!!
20" royal clown knife fish









20"+ Black arowana









group shot









florida gar









my 2 clown loaches Fire eel is no longer with us 









scalar anglefish









and I have a new 8" lima shovlenose catfish but no pics as of yet.


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

I like your tast in fish I am also a big fish fan here are some pictures of my tank. I no longer have the redarowana but I do now have the ray plus some crazy pleco's

I own a 14 inch L-95 pellagrini pleco
L-25 12 inch scarlet pleco
L-14 goldie pleco's X3 10 inch ea.
L-47 Mango pleco
L-114 8 inch Stranella pleco
L-155 adontis pleco 20 inches
L-113 gigas pleco 12 inches
2 X Altum scalar angels
1 X Motoro ray 14 inches diamiter
3 X Black bar silver dollars 6 inches in diamiter
anyway I wanted to share some of my pictures with you.


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Wow!! I think I'm going to start planning a mildly scaped arowana tank!...


after winning the lottery.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Cool fish! I love the look of the Florida gar and the royal clown knife fish. Great pictures of them too. They certainly make your ferns look tiny.

Arowanaman, your aquariums are beautiful. The motoro ray is beautiful and the driftwood structure is very dramatic.


----------



## dodgefreak8 (Jul 26, 2006)

Jessie said:


> Wow!! I think I'm going to start planning a mildly scaped arowana tank!...
> 
> after winning the lottery.


haha :mrgreen: yeah they can be expensive to feed!! And my black aro was $300.00 at 8" long.... I overpaid though


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

Nah that is a beautiful black arowana I never have owned one before dont know why but now I may just get one. Does it pick on the Altum angel's?? I to have altums and don't want to loose them my ray allready tried to eat one of them and fortunatly I saved it intime, it is fun pulling a stingray off of a meal


----------



## dodgefreak8 (Jul 26, 2006)

I have to say that blacks are probably the most docile aro's I have owned. all of my silvers were pretty aggressive but my black is a puppy.. He's never even taken an intrest in my angel


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

Nice job, great looking fish, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

dodgefreak--- where do you get your big fish?


----------



## dodgefreak8 (Jul 26, 2006)

I got all of my monsters in denver. My gar and royl clown came from sherman tank when they had their south store and my black aro came from Mr. Aquas on Alameda. I formed a plan when I got the tank as to what I wanted for fish and just kept looking. there around but hard to find in CO


----------



## 180gz71 (Apr 13, 2007)

Gives me more ideas, Im getting a used 220 oceanic this weekend!!!


----------

